# Looking for t-shirt producer + customer biller



## bundito (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi gang!

Very new here, and I've apparently waded into the deep end of a very complex business. My goal, though, is simple: I want to sell shirts from my own site.

I've got a handful (9) shirts of a silly nature I want to sell. I'm looking for a setup that will allow people to order directly from my site, and not refer them away to somewhere like Zazzle or Cafe Press.

I thought I had it all figured out with products made by Printful, a Woocommerce setup on my site, and credit card processing at Stripe.

I don't like this roundabout setup where I have to pay Printful to make the shirts while I collect the marked-up amount via Stripe. 

I want somebody who can handle the fulfillment AND the customer charging all at once, ideally directly from my Wordpress site. 

Can someone help?

Thanks.


----------



## fatmankhujo (Jun 24, 2017)

You should tryAirWaves LLC. It's an app on shopify and they DTG fulfillment. They only charge you once you make a sale and you can link them into whatever site you already have established. Check em out.


----------

